# Pensacola beach 12/4



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Went out with my dad and my little brother to the beach to do some pompano and shark fishing well the surf was a little rougher then what I like..I tried to get the baits out and took a huge wave to the face and filled my yak full of water so I decided pompano fishing it was ..... we got the rods out with fresh dead shrimp and my dad lands his first pompano ..after about 2 more hours the wind picked up so we went to the bay side and didn't do any thing there but get wet from the heavy rain called it a day after that


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to your Dad on his 1st Pomp!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

No problem he enjoyed it that's for sure


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

It's not always a walk in the park to catch fish. Way to hang in there.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats on your catch..Good looking pomp sir !!!


----------

